# jigging raps



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how many of u guys use jigging raps ment for ice fishing in the spring and summer for eyes. i have done well on crappie with these


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i use a lure designed for ice fishing(vertical jigging). I use it for everything but ice fishing. Its called the salmo chubby darter. Great fairly heavy lure for its size which casts far and looks great in the water. I get a little bit of everything on it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have one of those to but havent had any luck yet


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a few jigging raps. I use them only in ice season though.
Got a lot of use out of them last year 
Hopefully this year will be better.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

peple - I used mine in 4-6 feet of water (the deepest pools in the the river) and try to keep it just off the bottom, bumping it every few seconds. I haven't used it much this summer but will for sure since I still have a few. may be good during the day.


----------

